# Another day in paradise



## bluevr6 (Apr 19, 2000)

Ok, I have had my urS4 for 2 weeks now. 
While out getting lunch from work, I get the oil warning light and chime. 
Temp ok (water and oil) and pressure is ok. 
Level, me thinks? 
Check level, and it's right in the middle. 
But what is this? Oil all over the belly pan, and dripping off the back? 
Oh Shiznit!!!!!!! 
What have I done? 
Turned out to be the low pressure, pressure sending unit. 
Well, replaced with a spare from my mechanic buddy (it'll last until easter weekend is over), and an oil change (Mann filter and refill with Mobil 1 15w-50), rotate tires, and tighten pspark plugs (only one loose, and not much at that). 
Anyway, hope everyone else is doing better than that. 
Kevin 
(luvin boost in the mountains of NC)


----------



## sirhc (Sep 23, 1999)

*Re: Another day in paradise (bluevr6)*

My car told me I had a brake light out this morning... I guess I won't be bored at lunch.


----------

